# LED Lighting



## hsnopi (Jan 24, 2014)

So I'm not sure where to post this but I think this is the right place.

I have a room, about 11'x22'. No natural light. I'm considering LED lights. the concrete to joists is 88". I plan on using the area for hobby stuff so it needs to be well lit. Does anyone have experience using them? how well do they light a room?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

they will light the room just fine. but, to have enough could get expensive .

have you considered these ? probably a much better light for you needs. 
https://www.google.com/search?q=Flu...122&ie=UTF-8#q=fluorescent+tube+light+fixture


----------

